# buying oak casks online?



## Paulc (Jan 16, 2011)

If this is a violation please go ahead and pull the thread but I was wondering if anyone has bought, or been tempted to buy, the oak casks for sale on ebay that are new manufacture out of Hungary? TIA, paulc


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you post the link?


----------



## Paulc (Jan 16, 2011)

Well now I can't find the link. I could only find this barrel out of Mexico...6 gallon capacity delivered for about $150 total.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Gallon-White-...916?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563a4c6a3c

Is there a recommended source for oak barrels? thanks, paulc


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Vadia is a very good resource for buying barrels. The link you have listed is actually a user here and I tried to get him to advertise here but he declined.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 16, 2011)

Quite a few of us have and are very happy with our Vadai Barrels These are Hungarian Oak and are a quality product. Very trusted source that stands behind the product.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Quite a few of us have and are very happy with our Vadai Barrels These are Hungarian Oak and are a quality product. Very trusted source that stands behind the product.



I can purchase new Hungarian Med Toast barrels for about half the price of vadai at Corrado's. 

A 224 liter barrel, for example, is about $380.00.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

JohnT said:


> I can purchase new Hungarian Med Toast barrels for about half the price of vadai at Corrado's.
> 
> A 224 liter barrel, for example, is about $380.00.



So John you are saying we could get these barrels (or something just like them) for half the price? If so please post a link. Thanks!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian said:


> So John you are saying we could get these barrels (or something just like them) for half the price? If so please post a link. Thanks!



I do not believe that they post prices (or sell anything) on line. You actually need to go there. I see that you are from York, PA. The trip may take you a couple of hours, but I think it would be well worth it. 

They are located at 

600 ghetty Avenue, 
Clifton, NJ 07011

Their phone number is 973-340-0848.

Web site is: http://www.corradosmarket.com/home/store-wine.html

They do give price quotes over the phone.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you purchased one yet?

Please give us a review or point to an old thread would love to hear more.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

JohnT said:


> I do not believe that they post prices (or sell anything) on line. You actually need to go there. I see that you are from York, PA. The trip may take you a couple of hours, but I think it would be well worth it.



Thanks John! I may have to go check this place out..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Not to mention they have a first class wine competition this month and John took top honors last year. I have been on their web site and the place is awesome and I talked to them on the phone, very nice people. Brian, only being several hours away it would be well worth the road trip to check it out.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree! I think I might delve into the barrel ageing thing. I get out that way every once in a while anyway..


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> Thanks John! I may have to go check this place out..



While you are at it, also ask about other thing that you need. Since they do not ship, and sell a ton, I find that there prices are WAY lower then what some folks are paying. 

For example, 54 liter demijohns (with basket and hood) run 3 for $100.00.

johnT.


----------



## Rock (Jan 18, 2011)

KevininPa said:


> John, Vadai charges 433.00 for 220 ltr. barrel. The problem with this size is they ship it truck freight and that'll cost me around $300 shipping. I wonder if the quality of the ones from Corrados is as good as Vadai? I just bought an American Oak barrel from the barrel mill, and i must say the quality is bad. there is 1/32" gaps between the staves. Leaks out of the 1 head. when i pull the solid bung after it has created some vacuum. it sounds like it is breaking apart.



You should really call them i bought a 15 gallon from them and the barrel was and is great.I also know of others who have also bought from them and are very pleased.What size barrel did you buy?By the way the wine coming out of these barrels are fantastic.My brother bought a french oak barrel from Carrodos and its very good quality as well.


----------



## Rock (Jan 18, 2011)

KeveninPa,i have a few 120 lt french oak barrels as well that i really like how do you compare the hungarin oak to the others?By the way i just bottled a syrah blend i had in the american oak,and i really like it.Im sure it will work for you as well.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 27, 2011)

Any luck with Corrados?


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2011)

John if you are asking me.. I have not made it out that way yet. I only get out that way once or twice a year so I am not sure when I will. I have there name and address in my book so when I get there I will stop in.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Quite a few of us have and are very happy with our Vadai Barrels These are Hungarian Oak and are a quality product. Very trusted source that stands behind the product.



Mike et al, I got permission to pull the trigger on a Vadai barrel today. What toast should I request. I do big reds only, mostly Italian style.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

Had to ask the "boss" huh? :>

I think the medium toast is a pretty standard all around safe level.

Did you talk with Sandor yet? He is quite the character and the talker!


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Had to ask the "boss" huh? :>
> 
> I think the medium toast is a pretty standard all around safe level.
> 
> Did you talk with Sandor yet? He is quite the character and the talker!



Thanks, and no I haven't called him yet, am going to tomorrow. I am looking forward to talking to him. I expect him to remind me of some of my uncles. Among other things I have uncles that claim to have invented the Muffalata sandwich, the Margarita, Remould dressing and well they never claimed to have invented gaming just perfecting it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 27, 2011)

what kind of oak are you using right now?

and i will skip the comments about the boss


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had best results with French spirals medium plus toast and Hungarian cubes House toast. Have also used American oak spirals but do not prefer the outcome.

Al, I would love to try your wine but live in Texas and your link doesn't ship to Texas. Any suggestions?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 27, 2011)

Tony...i am not sure what the house toast on your hungarian is...i am going to assume house is light or medium...but you wold know better and since Vadai is hungarian, i think you know what to do.....if you want medium on the light side you might choose if its an option to only toast the barrel staves and not the ends if you have that choice...but really its all on you...you cant go wrong toasting the whole thing...just monitor how long your wine is in it

as for my wine...are you close to houston?


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, and yes I am 90 miles from Houston. That's just a hop, skip and jump in Texas terms. I am there often. My kids live there and I own a business there.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 27, 2011)

well then if my son recovers from an injury and returns to the astros i will probably head that way to see him some time in the summer...maybe when the sox go there we can share a bottle

right now i am rereading (for the third time) the directions form my new Vinmetrica so2 tester that arrived tonite....being a physics guy and not a chemist guy i wish i had Mike(ibglowin) here to set me straight when i go to test in in a few days


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> well then if my son recovers from an injury and returns to the astros i will probably head that way to see him some time in the summer...maybe when the sox go there we can share a bottle
> 
> right now i am rereading (for the third time) the directions form my new Vinmetrica so2 tester that arrived tonite....being a physics guy and not a chemist guy i wish i had Mike(ibglowin) here to set me straight when i go to test in in a few days



It's a date. PM me on one of the forums when the time comes. Oh wow, Jeff's dad, never put it together.


----------



## Rock (Jan 28, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> well then if my son recovers from an injury and returns to the astros i will probably head that way to see him some time in the summer...maybe when the sox go there we can share a bottle
> 
> right now i am rereading (for the third time) the directions form my new Vinmetrica so2 tester that arrived tonite....being a physics guy and not a chemist guy i wish i had Mike(ibglowin) here to set me straight when i go to test in in a few days



Very simple instrument to use.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

You think I could set you straight! 

That thing should be "Fulchino" proof! PM me if you have any problems.



AlFulchino said:


> ....being a physics guy and not a chemist guy i wish i had Mike(ibglowin) here to set me straight when i go to test in in a few days


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 28, 2011)

i think i got it Mike...i was a bit tired last night...it arrived at 7:30 pm..i found it outside close to 9pm....it all looks like its operational and ready for a test...the formula that they use for figuring ppm was vague to me at first....woke up today and read it again...was clear as a bell

free ppmSO2 content = 64xV * N *1000 and this is all divided by 2 * S

V=amount of ML in the syringe, liquid being the Titrant solution
N= the normality or strength of the solution supplied and that is .0156
S= being the total ML of the sample, in this case 25 ml

and if i want to get total so2 it is SO2ppm=20 * V, i just need to buy a .01 N sodium hydroxide and follow their additional instructions


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 28, 2011)

Rock said "Very simple instrument to use. "

lots of things are simple Rock....that is until they meet me


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

Got batteries? :>


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 28, 2011)

unlike you if i recall correctly...yes...had two brand new packages of nine volts in the house...then i opened the Vinmetrica package and lo and behold they supplied a battery too..not many companies these days do that...also the titrant, acid and reactant solutions that came w the package all have the expiry dates on them...very handy


----------



## victoriastiles (Sep 12, 2011)

Often online wine retailers can offer a massive range of wines purely because they are based in gargantuan warehouses. Even if they do not have any bottles of a specific type of wine in their warehouse they can order in specialty wines ensuring that you will receive the exact bottle you need. Buying wine, as with buying anything online is extremely convenient, all that is required of you is to sit at your computer, search the pages on each website and then fill a shopping basket and head to the checkout.


----------

